# Stake Land (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a cool new vampire/apocalyptic flick just out on DVD yesterday. I reviewed on last month's Hauntcast and really dug it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1464580/

http://www.stakelandmovie.com/


----------

